# DK X6 band attachment.



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Banded up the Dankung X6 with 
TBG bands my version of Otter style
Sends marbles with a vengeance




























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey Joe, :wave:

She's a sassy little beaut, ain't she? I like that one. Looks really easy to band up.

Hope all is well with you and your family, My Friend.

Have a safe and Happy New Year, Brudda,

Steve aka SSS aka SlingShot Silas

:woot: :woot:


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Steve yea it was an easy set up couple o rubber plugs trimmed short then the flat bands wet the plug and in it went , gonna see how it works with tubes later , thing are doin OK thanks for asking wishing you a righteous new year brudda !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------

